
How To Hide^H^H^Handle Security Vulnerabilities In Your Products - niyazpk
http://chargen.matasano.com/chargen/2009/4/1/how-to-hidehhhandle-security-vulnerabilities-in-your-product.html
======
coderdude
HiHandle? Edit: I won't delete my comment, but yes I failed at counting.

